# Percocet and coke



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

Is this safe?This comedown is killing me and I got 2 perc 15's I want to take.
I snorted a 8 ball within about 15 hours,maybe a little over a 8 ball.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

how long ago did you run out of coke?


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

didn't run out lol but I stopped @ about 3:30 or 4:00 pm
Im not trying to keep going through the powder.I gotta give it to my brother soon and dont want it to be skimp.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

lol I just assumed you ran out, i mean it is coke haha, but cant answer you question, cause i have no idea how _safe_ that would be


----------



## notsowhiteguy (Feb 9, 2011)

not a good idea at all! if anything drink some booze


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

Just asked my friend about it and he said I'll be alright.
Still would like a second opinion though.


I think I almost overdosed earlier or did.It was scary as hell.I haven't done that much blow in that time period in a while.


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

just popped em.Hopefully im alright.
Going on my friends word.He said hes done more coke in a faster time period and snorted a oxy 40 and he was alright.


----------



## suTraGrow (Feb 9, 2011)

Umm you sure you wanna mix a upper and a downer? Totally unsafe can cause heart arrhythmia amongst other bad shit you dont want happening in your body. Ive been in pre/med school for bout 2 and a half years now and can tell ya you might get away with it a few time but that combo can kill ya bro.


----------



## Swag (Feb 9, 2011)

You'll be fine (unless you have preexisting heart condition, though why are you blowing coke than). It's only 30 mg of oxycodone and coke is relatively short acting on the PNS/CNS so the "upper" side effects of an increased heart rate and other cardiovascular side effects would probably be diminished by the time the percocet kick in. Even so wouldn't the two just sort of balance each other out since they share sort of opposite PNS effects? Also the CNS receptor action are on two completely different type's of receptors so I don't think you have much neurotoxicity problems to worry about... Just remember to breath..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

to late now lol, you'll probably be fine, its not something i would make habbit of though


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel good from the 2 15's.
Everything seems fine.And yea this is something that I would never make a habit of mixing.
I only do the coke and percs every once in awhile also.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

I figured you'd be fine. I used to take lorasets or loratabs or what ever the green 10's while rolling on obviously speed based tabs, while doing coke. but it can be dangerous i've seen a few friends get real close to death from speed balling.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

glad your still there lol. i never mix drugs, a couple of my friends have died in the past from mixing shit.

mmmm...i love my perc's...

havent done coke in a couple years, i miss it so much. i cant believe you stopped....i always went til it was gone, could never get myself to stop...was coked out for an entire week once.


----------



## ...... (Feb 9, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> glad your still there lol. i never mix drugs, a couple of my friends have died in the past from mixing shit.
> 
> mmmm...i love my perc's...
> 
> havent done coke in a couple years, i miss it so much. i cant believe you stopped....i always went til it was gone, could never get myself to stop...was coked out for an entire week once.


lol thanks.

And yea I cant believe we stopped to.Had a little over 2 oz's on hand so we would of probably been dead eventually if it weren't for that little scare I had.
We kept saying this is the last line,snort it,then fuck it lets put out some more lol.This shit is so addictive its crazy.
I dont know if I could of handled a entire week geeked up.That would be insane.
I dont know how to explain it but I like the high but I hate it at the same time.Like when im doing line after line and my throat gets so numb from the drip that it makes it hard to swallow,not knowing your biting on your tongue and shit like that.
I also hate how it makes my eyes look lol.Everyone can tell when im on it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

...... said:


> lol thanks.
> 
> And yea I cant believe we stopped to.Had a little over 2 oz's on hand so we would of probably been dead eventually if it weren't for that little scare I had.
> We kept saying this is the last line,snort it,then fuck it lets put out some more lol.This shit is so addictive its crazy.
> ...


oh ok, yeah with 2 oz i could see myself stopping...i'm a little smarter than that lol.

lmao i feel ya on that, the one more snort. me and my boy used to sit up for hours and hours sayin just one more snort lol. very addictive indeed...im glad its so expensive.

yeah im not even sure how much i did that week, i bought a gram a few times off my friend...shoulda just bought an 8 ball but i didnt want to do that much lol. we were in the middle of harvest and i was on my 3rd 100+ hour work week in a row without a day off and coffee wasnt cutting it anymore. it was awesome though, i was flyin around the farm gettin shit done...i live right on the farm so every hour or so i would run to the house, and blow up a line.

the next time i did coke after that, my heart started skipping beats, it would stop for a second, then beat real hard and start back up again....so i quit. come to find out i have a bad heart valve and will probably need a pacemaker one day....could be genetic, could be cuz of the coke...the doc cant say for sure (didnt tell him i did coke, it was just something he mentioned).

i loved the drip and the numbing, that was the best part. i would dip the filter end of my cigarette in coke quite a bit. i'm a chewer/biter too...i had to keep a tooth pick in my mouth so i didnt eat my tongue lol. i had to get 5 stitches in my tongue in high school after i bit my tongue real bad during a night of rolling on some green omega's....good times..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

forgot to mention, the one thing i dont miss though is coming down. i never really got a headache or got depressed or anything but i could not stand my nose burning...fuck that was terrible.


----------



## ...... (Feb 12, 2011)

hope your heart and shit turns out alright.And that must of sucked having stitches in your tongue lol.

I noticed the come down hasn't been that bad for this blow,even after my brother cut it it isn't that bad.
I think it was bad the other day because I was up all night and tired as hell.But I hope your doing alright now.

I got my brother to break me off another 8 ball today,split it between 2 friends.I probably did 2 grams out of it and I ran out hours ago and have barely felt any come down since then.My throat is still numb and its annoying to swallow though lol.I gotta say this shit is some fire and it isn't going for that much money either.I got it for him for 2k for 2 1/2 oz's.
What does dipping your filter do?Just numb your lips?or does it add another "effect" to the smoke?


----------



## ...... (Feb 12, 2011)

The only thing about the come down for this batch is like any other when you start feeling pissed/sad you cant do anymore.No physical symptoms though all mental.


----------

